# [H] + [A] KdV - Neugierig, dann schaut rein!



## Explorer (18. Juli 2012)

_*Ehrlich währt am längsten!!!
Wir suchen für Unseren weiteren Aufbau der Gemeinschaft Spieler aller Klassen!

Wenn Du dich selbst als reifen Spieler siehst,
vielleicht auch ein Familienmensch und/oder berufstätig bist und eine Gemeinschaft suchst,
bei der es nach einem anstrengenden Tag, nicht auch noch in einem PC-Spiel so etwas wie Leistungsdruck gibt,&#8230;&#8230;dann,
&#8230;ja dann kann deine Suche schon in ein paar Minuten beendet sein.
Denn genau das hast du hier gefunden.

Wer Lust auf Spaß ohne Stress hat oder aus alten Zwängen raus will........der ist bei Uns genau richtig.
*_
_*Unsere Gilde ist eine Gemeinschaft die WoW als Hobby ansieht, sich aber auch um Ihre Familie kümmert, einen Haushalt führt*__*, ihr Real Life an erster Stelle steht, aber auch Verständnis dass andere auch eins haben. usw.
Aus diesen Gründen ist es uns wichtig nicht auch noch im Spiel Stress oder Leistungsdruck zu haben.
Egal, ob wir nun dem PVE / PVP oder Rp nachgehen ist es das Wichtigste, dass wir Entspannung und Spass zusammen haben.

Weder am Level noch an Ausrüstung stellen wir irgendwelche Ansprüche. 
Ein Forum und Ts3-Server ist vorhanden!

Die &#8222;Lil Saints" ist eine Allianz-Gilde ( noch Level 3 / 3 Member) auf dem RP-PVP Server "Kult der Verdammten". 
( WENIG AKTIV )

Die &#8222;Wächter von Kezan" ist eine Horden-Gilde ( Level 25 / 6 Member ) auf dem RP-PVP Server "Kult der Verdammten".
( AKTIV )

Du bist grün, geizig und genial, dabei mächtig sauer auf "Jastor Gallywix ", der wieder einmal davongekommen und untergetaucht ist, der in Ruhe auf seinem Berg Golf spielen kann. Auch wenn keiner weis wo er geblieben, ist, findet man in Azshara diverse Golfbälle mit den Initialen J.G. ! Du willst Ihn auch stürzen damit Ich&#8230;....äh, man Ihn ersetzen kann?
Wir suchen Goblins und natürlich auch Goblinfreunde!

Vielleicht sehen wir Uns ja, hier oder in Unserem Gildenforum !

Shánduul Grombolsch Graubart, Gildenmeister der Lil Saints!

Greeck Silberzahn, Gildenmeister der Wächter von Kezan!



*_


----------



## Explorer (12. August 2012)

Und mit viel Kraft nach oben geschoben!


----------



## Explorer (16. September 2012)

Schieb nach ganz vorn!


----------



## Explorer (23. September 2012)

steht am Aushang und sucht "ahh, da ist ja Unser Aufruf", läßt sich hochheben und hängt Ihn wieder ganz nach oben.


----------



## Explorer (14. Oktober 2012)

Wieder neu angepinnt!


----------



## Explorer (11. November 2012)

Mal wieder oben anpinnen!


----------



## Explorer (22. November 2012)

Schubs nach oben!


----------



## wildgans7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wächter von Kezan,

schöne Gildendarstellung.Eine Frage,wann kann man denn jemanden von euch mal erreichen?^^

War schon einige Male auf eurem Server meist zur Hauptspielzeit also 17-20Uhr,und hatte niemanden antreffen können.

Läuft bei euch noch irgendetwas(damit sind keine Raids oder Inis gemeint sondern das Gildenleben an sich)?Ich würde mir eure Gilde gerne anschauen falls das noch der Fall sein sollte.


Grüße 

Wildgans


----------



## Explorer (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wildgans,

Unser Gildenleben läuft sehr gut!

Schicke Mir doch einfach Ingame Post, dann haben Wir deinen Charnamen und nehmen Dich in die Fl auf,
so finden Wir Dich dann und können Uns zu einem Gespräch treffen.

Gruß Greeck


----------



## wildgans7 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe es erneut bei euch versucht und leider niemanden antreffen können.

Ich wünsche noch viel Spass.

LG

Wildgans


----------



## Explorer (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wildgans,

solltest Du es heute Morgen versucht haben.....

erwachsene Familienmenschen, berufstätige und Gelegenheitsspieler

Da sind Wir auf der Arbeit, und vor 20Uhr ist auch kaum was los aus den gleichen Gründen.
Viele sind noch auf der Arbeit und andere bringen Ihre Kinder ins Bett.
Danach sind fast immer so 10 Member on.

Ich hatte Dir ja einen Vorschlag gemacht und auf Deine Post gewartet, dann hätte jeder
von Uns Deinen Namen und kann Dich ansprechen (kenne Deinen Ingamenamen ja nicht).

Gruß Greeck


----------



## Thithine (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey, monatelang habe ich was gesucht was mir in WoW fehlt.
Eine Gilde und Gemeinschaft so wie früher ein wenig, mit Zielen und Erfolgen, aber in einem Umfeld das Spaß macht.
Nicht Pro oder Ultra, nicht Lvl oder Spaßgilde sonder einfach eine Spielergilde die miteinander spielt.
Die mit Anstand und Respekt miteinander umgeht.

Hier im Forum durch Zufall gefunden, kurz eingeloggt , Member gesucht Ingame.
Sehr netter Kontakt , alle Fragen über Gilde , Server. usw mit Geduld beantwortet.
Als Serverfremder Spieler sehr nett aufgenommen worden.
und Respekt und Glückwünsche an Greeck. Feines Ding eure Gilde.

Meine Empfehlung 9 von 10 Sternchen :-)

P.S. nur 9 Sternchen damit die sich Mühe geben noch besser zu werden..... :-)[/font][/font][/size][/size][/size]


----------



## Explorer (31. Dezember 2012)

"hochschieb"


----------



## Explorer (12. Januar 2013)

Nach oben schieb!


----------



## Explorer (31. Januar 2013)

Zettel wieder oben angepinnt!


----------



## Explorer (14. Februar 2013)

" hoch damit ", Wir suchen Euch immer noch!


----------



## Explorer (4. März 2013)

Es kommt in Gange


----------



## Explorer (24. März 2013)

und mal wieder hochschubsen!


----------

